# Weighted Blankets



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

My DIL asked me to make a weighted blanket for one of my 15 year old granddaughters. Olivia is prone to depression and anxiety attacks and has always wanted one. I found a tutorial on Pinterest that I am going to use and the best buy so far on the poly pellets I've found at JoAnn's online for a 10 lb box. Has anyone else made one of these? Any tips???


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't know anything about how to make these.. please keep us posted as you go along..


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

I had to Google what it is and directions on how its made. Sorry, I have no inspirational tips, but just curious. Neat idea and looks like it would be fun to make. I did see one that used rice as a filler so that maybe a cheaper alternative. Good luck with it!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Danil54grl !!! I saw on Pinterest how others had used rice but I want to make it washable. She has 1 small brother and 2 small sisters so no doubt if will get dirty.  I already bought the polypellets online from JoAnn's, just have to see what I want to do for the top. I may use blocks from one of our swaps if I can find something colorful (she is 15), I have a polyester fleece throw to us for the inside and will get some cute flannel for the back. I am making myself finish up my Friendship Quilt for my little grandson first though. I am really curious to see how the weighted blanket turns out though!!!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

My ex husband has an old, old simple square quilt his grandmother made out of old denim. I know it isn't exactly weighted by it is pretty heavy and wears like a weighted blanket. I have no idea of the batting material but it looked like old sheets sewn together inside the quilting.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Shannon, we had one like that that my ex husband's mom made years ago that we kept on our camper bed. You are right! It was HEAVY!!! She had used an old blanket on the inside. I had to take it to the laundrymat to wash and use the biggest machine that its limits were 35 lbs. It took FOREVER to dry! I would dry it partway there and then hang it on the line for a day or two.

I want to make something that can be washed in the home washer for my granddaughter and since she is 15 and likes colorful things and cute things, something that she would LOVE.  I have been saving all of my denium pants legs for several years to make myself a denium quilt though. I think it would hold up to my two big dogs scratching around on it. (Trying to make a nest) Thought I might do a denium rag type quilt with a flannel layer on back. Something not too heavy. I have a front load washing machine.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

COSunflower said:


> Shannon, we had one like that that my ex husband's mom made years ago that we kept on our camper bed. You are right! It was HEAVY!!! She had used an old blanket on the inside. I had to take it to the laundrymat to wash and use the biggest machine that its limits were 35 lbs. It took FOREVER to dry! I would dry it partway there and then hang it on the line for a day or two.
> 
> I want to make something that can be washed in the home washer for my granddaughter and since she is 15 and likes colorful things and cute things, something that she would LOVE.  I have been saving all of my denium pants legs for several years to make myself a denium quilt though. I think it would hold up to my two big dogs scratching around on it. (Trying to make a nest) Thought I might do a denium rag type quilt with a flannel layer on back. Something not too heavy. I have a front load washing machine.


I always thought a quilt with jeans pockets all over it would be really great, although I agree those big denim quilts are difficult to wash. On a side note there is a lot of different colored denim out there, pinks and all sort of other colors. 

I just envisioned a denim quilt that has zippers, so you can take it apart and wash different sections of it. Mind is running a bit wild on me today...


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

we used to sew 2 heavy wool blankets together as a weighted blanket


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Shannon! I love those ideas!!! I made my grandkids denim covered journal books last year for Christmas and put a jean pocket on the front (I keep ones from my granddaughters that have jewels on them) to hold pencils and pens. They turned out really cute!!! Years ago I saw a jean quilt that had some pockets on it and the person had crocheted some little animals to put in the pockets for a grandchild. I totally forgot about that until you mentioned the pockets!!!


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I would suggest that you make the blanket in a way that you could add/remove weights as needed. Most people suggest 10% of the person's body weight plus a pound or two as being the most effective weight but other research suggests around 20%. If you make the blanket so that you can add/remove weight, you can experiment to find the effective weight for your granddaughter.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I used to know a tailor who worked in a men's store and he would save the ends of trousers for me he altered. I made a quilt out of them, using a flannel blanket as batting and another one as backing. Wow, was that ever heavy! I don't know if men's trousers still come unfinished, but if so, calling the stores that sell them might be a source for them. Not applicable for a child, but they make a great heavy adult quilt.


----------

